# ¡Soledad Medina Llega a Los 2.000!



## Ed the Editor

*Hola Soledad,*

*Felicitaciones 
en esta gran ocasión 
de tus 2.000 posteos.​*
*Estoy muy feliz que soy el primero que te felicita por tus contribuciones tan valiosas a los foros. 

Eres una forera espectacular. Eres tan amable, cariñosa,  modesta, y atenta que siempre es un gran placer leer tus posteos.​* 
*¡Ojalá que nos des 2.000 más, muy pronto!*


----------



## heidita

¡NO PUEDE SER! ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ED, SE HA ADELANTADO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Para mi querida amiga que siempre es amable, tolerante, atenta, comprensiva, y no conozco otra tan cariñosa mi más sincero

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Queridos Ed y Heidita,
Aquí me tienen toda emocionada con esas palabras tan lindas y generosas.  Me han conmovido esos elogios porque demuestran la inmensa bondad de ustedes, dos foreros estrellas, que han acudido en mi ayuda muchísimas veces.

No sé cómo aceptar estas felicitaciones porque si en algo me he distinguido es en preguntar y preguntar como una condenada, así que aprovecho para expresarles mi gratitud a ustedes dos y al resto de los maravillosos foreros que siempre acuden en mi auxilio. ¡Los quiero mucho a todos!

Que Dios les llene de sonrisas.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Just_Wil

Congratulations, good work, thumbs up!


----------



## Maruja14

atenta, encantadora, afectuosa, simpática, complaciente, agradable, afable, graciosa, risueña, cordial, tratable, cortés, sencilla, cariñosa, sociable, flexible, paciente, condescendiente, comprensiva, respetuosa, cuidadosa, amable, comedida, afectuosa, educada, simpática, obsequiosa, solícita, considerada, concienzuda, servicial, galante, tolerante, amistosa, complaciente, transigente, indulgente, benevolente, amorosa, tierna, entrañable...

¡YO QUÉ SÉ QUE MÁS DECIR!

2000 Felicidades


----------



## Sparrow22

Ya te lo dije, Soledad, IMPERDONABLE LO MIO !!!!!!! , pero aún estoy a tiempo. Sabes ya lo mucho que te quiero, amiga y me alegra enormemente que estés en el foro y que hayas alcanzado tus primeros 2000 posts !!!!!  .

Te mando muchísimos besos y *FELICITACIONES !!!!!! *


----------



## Arenita

Simplemente me uno a los demás foreros para felicitarte por tus 2000 posts!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Mis queridos amigos, con humildad y gratitud recibo todas estas frases tan hermosas que me brindan!
Just Wil, gracias por tus felicitaciones desde la cautivadora Costa Rica.
Marujita preciosa, has agotado el diccionario con tantos lindos adjetivos .... todos dictados por tu cariño que mucho agradezco. Recibe un abrazo con mi gratitud.
Sparrow, mi querida Adri, tú eres maravillosa y una amiga que quiero mucho.  Mil gracias por tus felicitaciones.  ¡Llegaste a tiempo!
Arenita, mi gratitud por ese sincero saludo que me llega desde tu hermosa tierra.
A todos ... los quiero y les agradezco estas frases generosas.
Soledad


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicitaciones por estos 2000 posts!

Solo nos cruzamos en algunos foros pero siempre es un gustazo leerte.. sigue así!

Un abrazo muy fuerte,


----------



## danielfranco

Apenas en mayo te cantábamos "Las mañanitas" por tus primeros mil, y ya tienes otros mil así de rápido.
Felicidades, y gracias por demostrarnos al resto de los forer@s cómo ser amables y tener buenos modales aunque haya un tema a discutir.
Saludos desde Texas.
D.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias, Honeypum.  Tienes razón, sólo nos cruzamos en algunas oportunidades pero ellas han sido suficientes para aquilatar el valor de tus tus interesantes aportes.  Recibe mi gratitud y un cariñoso abrazo. 

Hola, Daniel, que gusto recibir tu felicitación.  Yo soy la que debe felicitarte y expresarte mi agradecimiento por la gran ayuda que me has brindado siempre. No necesito decirte lo mucho que he aprendido de ti. Como todo buen mexicano eres muy cortés.  Un abrazo lleno de cariño.
Soledad


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Soledad:

Para mi querida y simpática amiga cubana, desde este frío (pero no tanto, bah) y soleado Buenos Aires una cálida felicitación hacia la lluviosa y bochornosa Miami. Para la forera más dulce y amable, contemporizadora y apaciguadora, pongo las dos mil virtuales y simbólicas velitas y digo: ¡Que cumplas muy felices dos mil posts!

¡Vamos todavía, Soledad!

Cariños de Nippur.


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Soledad, sinceramente no tengo palabras para decirte cuánto te aprecio por TODO.*
*Ya me había ido a dormir y volví para agregar algo a un forero que solicitaba ayuda. MENOS MAL PORQUE ENCONTRÉ QUE LLEGASTE A LOS 2000 POSTS !!!!!!*
*TE MANDO MILES DE BESOS Y COMO DIJE QUE NO TENÍA PALABRAS, TENÉS QUE RELEER TODO LO QUE TE HAN DICHO LOS FOREROS ANTERIORES Y LLEVARLO A LA ENÉSIMA POTENCIA. ESO ES LO QUE SIENTO.*
*CON TODO MI CARIÑO*
*PARA VOS. *

*Fernita*  ​


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Soledad!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Soledad!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Me siguen emocionando con tantos mensajes lindos y generosos!

Mi querido Nippur, sabes lo mucho que te admiro y aprendo de ti.  ¡Eres todo un maestro del idioma español! Gracias de todo corazón por tus generosas palabras. Recibe todo mi cariño.

Fernita, mi amiguita linda, tú eres una estrella en el foro con tus valiosos aportes y tu incansable alegría.  Te agradezco tu mensaje tan lindo.

Muchas gracias también a Natasha y Mei, dos foreras cultas, inteligentes y simpáticas.  
Que Dios los bendiga a todos!!!
Soledad


----------



## María Madrid

Querida Soledad:

Las felicitataciones anteriores lo han dicho todo, así que me uno a las merecidísimas alabanzas de los demás foreros hacia ti. Eres todo un ejemplo a seguir.

¡¡¡Dos mil millones de felicidades por tus mensajes y por ser tan estupendísima persona y forerera!!! (Creo que es el único adjetivo que han dejado libre. Maruja, hija, córtate un poco y deja alguno para los demás)

Un abrazo enorme lleno de gratitud por tus incontables atenciones y ayuda. Si todos te queremos tanto, por algo será!


----------



## Fernando

Muchísimas gracias por tus excelentes mensajes, Soledad.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Soledad, siempre es muy agradable y divertido coincidir contigo.

Ant.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Si me siguen diciendo tantos elogios me los voy a creer!  
Mi querida María, mil gracias a ti por ser tan noble y generosa.  Soy yo la agradecida por todas las veces que me has ayudado a encontrar la traducción correcta de las frases más difíciles pero sobre todo por tu paciencia y tus buenos consejos.  ¡Eres maravillosa y la mejor psicóloga del mundo!  Recibe un abrazo agradecido.
Fernando, mi admirado forero, de ti aprendo todos los días. Cada vez que brindas un aporte demuestras tus conocimientos y tu cortesía. Mi cariño y gratitud para ti.
Antpax, es siempre un honor para mí coincidir contigo en el foro y una experiencia muy bonita.  Gracias por esta felicitación. Recibe mi cariño.

De nuevo a todos mi profunda gratitud de esta cubana, casi siempre despistada y muy preguntona, que da gracias a Dios todos los días por haber descubierto el foro de WordReference y haber conocido gente maravillosa como ustedes.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Eugin

Es verdad lo que dice María, Sole: para los que llegamos tarde o) no nos quedan ya adjetivos para usar, tras los que ha utilizado Maruja, por lo que podría hacer un simple: "Idem Maruja" (pero no es muy merecedor de tu persona...) o inventarme un vocablo nuevo... pero no me dedico a esas cosas, ni tengo la "capota" para hacerlo...

Por lo tanto, lo único que me resta decirte es que eres nuestra "*Super Soledad*" porque no es fácil llegar a 2.000 posts con tu buen humor característico ni con la buena predisposición y amabilidad que tienes en cada una de tus respuestas (y tus preguntas  )

Por todas estas cosas, Sole, te digo que es un placer compartir estos foros con tu presencia y ojalá nos sigas regalando, no 2.000 posts más sino 20.000 posts para que así todos podamos seguir tus pasos!!!  

*¡F E L I C I T A C I O N E S!!!! y ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!*

Un beso bien grande para tí!!


----------



## transparente

Me sumo a los que llegan tarde, para felicitarte desde aquí!   
A través de tus posts, tanto de preguntas como de sugerencias, se puede vislumbrar tu espíritu cálido y generoso!  Eres muy querida en el foro y yo me siento privilegiada por haberme conectado contigo y por tu amistad. 
Feliz aniversario y un beso grande!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Eugin, me has hecho sonrojar!  Eres una exagerada en tus elogios pero te los agradezco muchísimo porque sé que vienen de tu corazón tan generoso.  Tú si que eres una excelente traductora y aprendo diariamente leyendo tus hilos.  Además te agradezco tus oportunas orientaciones porque te conoces al dedillo todas las normas del foro.  Un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami.

¡Transparente, mi querida Elenita, gracias, mil gracias, por este mensaje tan lindo!  ¿Llevas la cuenta de las veces que me has sacado de aprietos?  Siempre has estado dispuesta a ayudarme como un angelito de buena voluntad.  Es un honor y una alegría tenerte de amiga. Un beso desde la ciudad del sol ... un poquito lluviosa en estos días.

Los quiero mucho.
Soledad


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Sole! Da gusto tener a gente tan educada, agradecida y cariñosa por el foro.


----------



## luis masci

Nos sumamos a las *FELICITACIONES *para la cubana más famosa del foro.
Por otras 2000  

Norma y Luis desde el centro geográfico de Argentina


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Mi querido Lazarus, es un honor recibir esta linda felicitación de un forero que admiro tanto!  Tus aportes sí que son valiosos.  Nunca olvido las veces que me has ayudado en mis continuos despistes, y siempre lo has hecho con afecto y cortesía. Un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami.

¡Luis y Norma, mis queridos foreros argentinos, y nada menos que de Córdoba, para envidia de todos!!  Muchas gracias por este mensaje tan cariñoso.  Ustedes son uno de los matrimonios más lindos que conozco. Muchos besos de esta cubana que los quiere tanto.

No necesito decirles que es muy grande la gratitud de mi corazón para todos. 
Soledad


----------



## lauranazario

Querida Soledad,
Me complace felicitarte por tus 2000 mensajes --pero más que por la cifra, por la interesantísima naturaleza de tus preguntas. En ocasiones sé que nos has puesto a muchos a rascarnos la cabeza tratando de encontrar ese elusivo término que atiende perfectamente tu consulta... o tus colores. 

Bendigo el día en que llegaste a WR, hermana del Caribe. 
Siempre traes contigo amabilidad y afecto. Eres generosa con estos dones, los obsequias a los integrantes de nuestros foros y por ello recibes a manos llenas. Gracias por lo positivo que traes a la comunidad de WR y también al espíritu de quienes la constituimos.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Mi querida Laurita, ahora sí que me has hecho llorar de verdad!  Me has emocionado profundamente con ese mensaje tan cariñoso!  Recibir esas palabras tan llenas de generosidad y afecto de una forera súper estrella y una moderadora extraordinaria, es todo un privilegio para mí.

Desde el primer día que entré a WordReference me demostraste no sólo tu cultura e inagotable fuente de conocimientos sino tu paciencia, tu espíritu de cooperación y la satisfacción que sentías al ayudar a la forera más  despistada del mundo.  

Quiero que sepas, mi linda hermanita del Caribe, que te quiero y admiro muchísimo. Recibe un cálido abrazo con mi eterna gratitud
Soledad


----------



## cirrus

Laura ya lo ha dicho todo, pero traigo ron, asi que siga la fiesta!

Felicidades


----------



## Eugin

Soledad Medina said:


> ¡Eugin, me has hecho sonrojar! Eres una exagerada en tus elogios pero te los agradezco muchísimo porque sé que vienen de tu corazón tan generoso.
> Soledad


 
Perdona que esta vez no comparta tu opinión, Soledad, pero dejame decirte que no soy yo la exagerada, sino otra forera que ha utilizado todos los adjetivos habidos y por haber para homenajearte, pero bueno, como ya dije, eso me pasa por llegar tarde... jejeje!!! 

Y... ¡por supuesto que viene del corazón!!! Un besote!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Que Qué! Me tomaste por sorpresa Sole, en serio que creo que yo ya me estoy quedando, pero no importa con ver tus interesantísimo post y respuestas, que siempre ayudas a la gente, que le das un poco de ¡Azúcar! Al foro, pues bueno como te lo explico que ojalá y te quedes aquí por otro buen rato mi queridísima amiga, para que la gente siga igual de feliz al verte. 
Cuídate mucho y nunca nos faltes un Abrazote, y te cantaría las post-mañanitas con todo y mariachi pero sólo te puedo dar esto.
 
http://http://www.mariachischile.cl/galeria.php#


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sole:
Mira que siempre vengo tarde a las fiestas, pero no podía dejar de agradecerte por cada uno de estos primeros 2 mil.
Es una fortuna poder contar con gente tan inteligente por aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## samarita

Bueno:
Felicidades Sole, que sean muchos más


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Mi querido Steve/Cirrus, muchas gracias por ser un forero tan cariñoso.  Yo soy la que debo felicitarte por ser tan inteligente y la extraordinaria ayuda que siempre me brindas.  Eres el británico con el español más perfecto del mundo, pero lo más simpático de todo es tu idea de traer la botella de ron.  ¡La fiesta va a ser en grande!  Un abrazo lleno de cariño.

¡Miguelillo, que alegría recibir tu felicitación tan linda y afectuosa! A tus conocimientos se une tu carácter tan jovial que nos alegra a todos.  Un abrazote para ti también con todo mi cariño y gratitud.

¡Mi Tigrecito tan inteligente y tan cortés!  Mil gracias por felicitarme. Estoy en deuda contigo por la alegría con que siempre nos ayudas a todos. No pierdas nunca tu buen humor.  Te quiero mucho.

Samarita preciosa, muchas gracias por tu mensaje. Eres un forera muy culta y una gran traductora. Con tu presencia enriqueces el foro. Un abrazo.

¡No me cansaré de decirles que estoy emocionada y me han hecho muy feliz con tantas palabras lindas!  Son muy generosos.  Los quiero mucho.
Soledad


----------



## ILT

¡Ay no! ¡Llegué tarde! Pero no quiero dejar de felicitarte Soledad por estos 2000 mensajes en los que junto contigo hemos aprendido un montón de cosas. Gracias por tanta ayuda y por la amabilidad que tus mensajes destilan, es un gusto participar con gente como tú.



Felicidades de nuevo


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡No, "I love translating", no llegas tarde! Siempre es temprano para enviar un mensaje de afecto y felicitación como el que me has enviado.  Te agradezco infinitamente tus generosas palabras y también la extraordinaria ayuda que brindas con tus aportes.  ¡He aprendido muchísimo de ti!  Eres un rayo de luz en WordReference y parte esencial de esta familia maravillosa donde todos me tienden su mano en mis incontables momentos de dudas.

Un abrazo que hago extensivo a tu hermoso país, que conocí cuando aun era  joven y soñadora.  Que Dios te bendiga.  Un abrazo con todo mi cariño.
Soledad


----------



## VenusEnvy

*¡Sole! Gah! Que llego tarde para todo! Felicidades afectuosos, chica. Siempre estás tan dispuesta, contenta, lista ayudar y lo haces con tanta gentileza que no les hace desesperar los novatos.   Además de eso, tus preguntas inquisitivas también me hacen pensar. Me quedas pensando... "Sí, cómo uno diría ESO?"  ji ji ji 

Sigue así, chica! Que el mundo WR te quiere.  *


----------



## fenixpollo

_*It's my pleasure to add my good wishes to the long, long list of foreros who respect and like you.  You're a sweetheart! *_

*Happy Postiversary, Sole.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Mi querida VenusEnvy, muchas gracias por tus hermosas palabras de felicitación llenas de generosidad y simpatía!  Aprovecho para felicitarte yo a ti por tus magníficos aportes al foro.  Te admiro sinceramente. Eres increíble.  ¿Cuándo vienes a Miami para un cafecito? Un abrazo con mucho cariño.  

¡Mi admirado y querido Pollito! Muchas gracias por tu felicitación. ¿Recuerdas cuántas preguntas te hacía cuando comencé en el foro? Tú siempre fuiste tan atento en tus respuestas que jamás podría olvidarlo.  Eres un forero estrella: inteligente y amable. ¡No cambies! También hay cafecito para ti en Miami.  Recibe todo mi cariño.
Soledad


----------



## frida-nc

Sole, 
Y yo también llego tarde, pero ya sabes cuánto te aprecio.  Todas felicitaciones de mi corazon.  Y un abrazo especial con cariños de
frida


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas gracias, mi querida Frida! Me has dado una linda sorpresa con tu felicitación.  Eres una de las foreras que más admiro por tus magníficos aportes y tu acostumbrada amabilidad.  No olvido las incontables veces que me has ayudado.

Que Dios te bendiga por ser tan culta, tan inteligente y tan dulce (¡y tan rápida a la hora de ayudarme!!!). 
Un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## lapachis8

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!

Soy de lo peor, ya pasó más de una semana. Sorry, I´m Méxican.
Más vale tarde que nunca.
Un abrazo
Miriam


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida Miriam, muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Me has dado una gran alegría. Lo más simpático es cuando dices que llegaste tarde y aclaras que eres mexicana. Los cubanos tenemos también fama de llegar tarde a todas partes ... así que vamos a declararnos en empate.

Recuerda, mi amiguita, que nunca es tarde cuando el mensaje llega con afecto. Tú eres una forera muy inteligente y además muy cariñosa.
Un abrazo desde Miami para ti y tu México lindo y querido.
Soledad


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Soladad, lo siento llegar tan tarde a la fiesta - pero quiero decirte

 2,000 gracias! 

Que sean mucho mas!

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Chaska me he llevado tremenda sorpresa con tu cariñoso saludo!  Tú sí que eres una forera extraordinaria así que te devuelvo tu generosa felicitación con un mensaje de admiración y afecto por tus valiosos aportes.

Te hago llegar un abrazo con mi profunda gratitud desde Miami 
Soledad


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Soledad: no sè què decirte amiga mìa. Creo que no serè taaaaaaaaaaaaaan original como quisiera en este momento. Por eso TE FELICITO DE CORAZÒN POR TUS MARAVILLOSOS APORTES Y TU ALEGRÌA DE SIEMPRE. *
*Sabes que cuentas conmigo en cualquier momento y horario  .*
*VAMOS TODAVÌA WONDERWOMAN DEL FORO.*
*Fernita  *​


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchísimas felicidades!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida Fernita, eres muy linda y generosa. Tus felicitaciones son desmedidas pero las acepto con humildad porque sé que nacen de tu corazón tan generoso. Te repito que tú eres una forera culta, inteligente y muy simpática. Nunca me voy a cansar de felicitarte por ser una estrella. Un abrazo.

Ordequin, me has sorprendido con tu felicitación. Que Dios te bendiga por darme esta alegría. Un afectuoso saludo para ti desde Miami.

De nuevo, mi gratitud para todos con mucho cariño.
Soledad


----------

